# 1960's costume



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Is there any way you could provide pics of the outfit and/or with you in it?
on a trampoline? (j/k)


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

$8 that's a great bargain, lol @ church's on a trampoline comment.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

What about Samanth from Bewitched


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Church, I have a website for those type pics! LOL JUST KIDDING!! LOL

See, I was actually thinking about Endora....but they were more the 1950s into the 60's look - all motherly and calm. No outrageous prints - this one is wild and bright!! Now, Endora I might could do....if I added a boa....got a red wig and put on the BLUE eyeshadow.

Halloween in UK - $8 was a good deal, cuz, it's actually a very nice dress with jacket! I LOVE the colors in it too!! I'd ALMOST wear it as normal clothes!! LOL At Halloween Express yesterday I did find the round 60's glasses in hot pink - 

I MIGHT get hubby the Austin Powers costume and go as his babe. Is that lame?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

No that sounds groovy  my son was dressed up for a 1960's school disco..The kids loved it, loads of them dressed as mini hippies and the beatles.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

My husband wouldn't dress up as austin powers  He's doing Charles Manson. I like the idea


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Awwww comon' , post some pics, it's super easy. I know your husband is saying "don't do it baby, this guy is a creep" ...don't do it for me, do it for all the creeps out there.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

ok, just for you church! Cuz you asked so stalkerish. LOL

i'll work on it this weekend, and try to post a pic next week. I'm going to try to make his Austin Powers - cuz $50 for it at Halloween Express is ridiculous!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I was going to suggest something from Austin Powers.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

BevAnn said:


> ok, just for you church! Cuz you asked so stalkerish. LOL
> 
> i'll work on it this weekend, and try to post a pic next week. I'm going to try to make his Austin Powers - cuz $50 for it at Halloween Express is ridiculous!


heheh, you caved pretty easily....barely had to whip you at all.


EDIT... tap tap tap tap tap tap tap ::::tuneless whistle::::: tap tap tap tap tap tap tap


----------

